# parere



## pgdisp (22 Aprile 2007)

Salve a tutti. Ringrazio fin da ora chi avrà la pazienza di leggere la mia storia e di darmi delle rispsote se avete vissuto situazioni simili.
La mia storia è questa: da due anni ho un compagno che si stava separando, in modo consensuale, dalla moglie. Dopo varie peripezie una paio di giorni fa c'è stata la sentenza della separazione. 
Dovrei essere felice, vero?
Ecco cosa ha stabilito il giudice. Innanzitutto ha trasformato la sentenza da consensuale a giudiziale per tutelare l'interesse del figlio!
La casa, di proprietà del mio compagno che l'ha comprata prima del matrimonio resta alla moglie e al figlio benchè tutti e due fossero d'accordo nel venderla e fare a metà del ricavato.
Lui si sobbarca le spese di manutenzione della casa, le varie bollette , le spese dell'auto (che rimane a "disposizione" della signora!), il mantenimento del figlio che consiste nell'assegno per gli alimenti, gli extra, spese mediche etc. Lei ha un reddito molto basso e dopo due anni non ha ancora cercato un lavoro!

Quello che ci ha sorpreso in questa sentenza è stato che la richiesta di separazione era consensuale e che i due avevano proposto di vendere la casa e fare a metà come ho detto, di fare a metà per tutte le spese extra del figlio e di ricevere un assegno (umano) di alimenti per il figlio.
Il mio compagno, già provato da questi due anni di attesa per la separazione non ha più la forza e la voglia di combattere, vuole eassegnarsi a questo "destino".
E' ovvio che io gli ho detto in tutti i modi che troveremo una situazione insieme ma lui non ne vuole sapere.

Vorrei sapere se:
- se l'ex moglie continua ad essere d'accordo si può vendere la casa, darle la metà in modo che lei si trasferisca in un'altra casa?
- si può parlare con l'ex moglie per accordarsi in modo diverso???
- si può obbligare l'ex a trovarsi un lavoro in un tempo ragionevole????

Grazie ancora.
sono disperata, il mio compagno è rassegnato a non vivere più!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*ricorda*

Le sentenze sono (dovrebbero essere) finalizzate a tutelare i minori.
Quindi il giudice può aver valutato che con la soluzione prospettata dai genitori il bambino non sarebbe stato tutelato, perché, ad esempio ,non sarebbe stato possibile prendere una casa più piccola nella stessa zona e quindi avrebbe dovuto allontanarsi anche dai nonni oltre che dalla scuola e degli amici creandogli un grave danno. Stesso discorso per quanto riguarda l'auto e l'assegno.
La madre può anche essere una donna remissiva e farsi convincere a fare cose che danneggiano il bambino: è per questo che si passa da un giudice.
Poi nello specifico questo giudice può anche avere sbagliato e si può chiedere consensualmente una revisione.


----------



## pgdisp (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le sentenze sono (dovrebbero essere) finalizzate a tutelare i minori.
> Quindi il giudice può aver valutato che con la soluzione prospettata dai genitori il bambino non sarebbe stato tutelato, perché, ad esempio ,non sarebbe stato possibile prendere una casa più piccola nella stessa zona e quindi avrebbe dovuto allontanarsi anche dai nonni oltre che dalla scuola e degli amici creandogli un grave danno. Stesso discorso per quanto riguarda l'auto e l'assegno.
> La madre può anche essere una donna remissiva e farsi convincere a fare cose che danneggiano il bambino: è per questo che si passa da un giudice.
> Poi nello specifico questo giudice può anche avere sbagliato e si può chiedere consensualmente una revisione.


Sì certo so benissimo che quello che si valuta è il benessere del minore e l'ex moglie non è una donna remissiva che accetta passivamente. Il fatto è che subito sopo la sentenza si è detta dispiaciuta di come erano andate le cose perchè si rende conto benissimo che così lui non può rifarsi una vita. Penso che non ci voglia nemmeno molto a capire che un padre così ridotto è un padre infelice.
Basterebbe che lei si trovasse un lavoro!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Scusa*



pgdisp ha detto:


> Sì certo so benissimo che quello che si valuta è il benessere del minore e l'ex moglie non è una donna remissiva che accetta passivamente. Il fatto è che subito sopo la sentenza si è detta dispiaciuta di come erano andate le cose perchè si rende conto benissimo che così lui non può rifarsi una vita. Penso che non ci voglia nemmeno molto a capire che un padre così ridotto è un padre infelice.
> Basterebbe che lei si trovasse un lavoro!!!!


Ma pensi che lei viva bene con un assegno di mantenimento?!!!!!
Se non ha un lavoro è perché non lo trova!!!


----------



## Non registrato 55 (23 Aprile 2007)

L'EX MARITO E' LA CASSA DI DISOCCUPAZIONI DELLE DONNE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UOMINI UNITEVI E NON TRASFORMATEVI NELL'INPS DELLE EX MOGLI


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Mah!*

Non entro nel merito delle motivazioni che hanno spinto il giudice a trasformare una consensuale in una giudiziale...
Certo è che se la moglie è d'accordo si può comunque avere una revisione per valutare se ci siano state valutazioni squilibrate nella prima sentenza.
Quanto alle altre due domande, lascerei perdere, soprattutto per il lavoro, se la signora non trova perchè è difficile o non cerca per fatti suoi, non sarà discutendone a tavolino che otterrete qualcosa.  Come dice Persa se vuole una qualità di vita migliore si sbatterà per lavorare, se le basta "il minimo contrattuale" come moglie separata, dubito che farà variazioni al suo modus vivendi per il marito.
Bruja


----------



## pgdisp (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito delle motivazioni che hanno spinto il giudice a trasformare una consensuale in una giudiziale...
> Certo è che se la moglie è d'accordo si può comunque avere una revisione per valutare se ci siano state valutazioni squilibrate nella prima sentenza.
> Quanto alle altre due domande, lascerei perdere, soprattutto per il lavoro, se la signora non trova perchè è difficile o non cerca per fatti suoi, non sarà discutendone a tavolino che otterrete qualcosa.  Come dice Persa se vuole una qualità di vita migliore si sbatterà per lavorare, se le basta "il minimo contrattuale" come moglie separata, dubito che farà variazioni al suo modus vivendi per il marito.
> Bruja


la signora non cerca perchè per lei lavorare è un hobby e ha alle spalle una famiglia che l'aiuta. tuttavia dice di essere dispiaciuta e che si troverà qualcosa .... insomma io ho guardato un pò in giro e onestamente lavori dignitosi in giro ce ne sono ... basta un pò di volontà. In fondo lo fai per te stessa e per tuo figlio non per il tuo ex marito!
grazie x le risposte!


----------



## Old LILA.... (24 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma pensi che lei viva bene con un assegno di mantenimento?!!!!!
> Se non ha un lavoro è perché non lo trova!!!


non sempre,spesso ci sono cause tremende,dove il marito si deve svenare per mantenere l'ex,che magari lavoro in nero o si fa mantenere da un altro


----------



## Old LILA.... (24 Aprile 2007)

ma siete sicuri che l'ex voleva una consensuale? perchè mai se può tenersi la casa,avrebbe dovuto venderla e dividere con il marito?


----------



## pgdisp (25 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> ma siete sicuri che l'ex voleva una consensuale? perchè mai se può tenersi la casa,avrebbe dovuto venderla e dividere con il marito?


sì sono arrivati davanti al giudice con una consensuale. credo che volesse (e spero lo voglia ancora) vendere la casa per una questione d'orgoglio e per i ricordi che ha in quella casa.


----------

